# Extreme Lean R



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone here has used it?

I got it free with some protein i ordered. The dosage on the box says 2 - 4 tablets twice per day.

Just wondered what dose other people have used.. obviously if you take the minimum then its four tablets per day. However the max is eight tablets per day. Quite a big difference between them..

Cheers.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Start at a lower dose and only up the dosage once the effects slow down.

2 before breakfast and 2 mid morning would be a good starting point.

I avoid taking anything like that after lunch so it doesn't interfere with my sleep.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Excellent.

Cheers for that. I started at the lower dose and will stick to it as long as needs be before upping it.

I also got the build and recover stuff which is lovely!!! Best tasting shake i have had.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

id be interested how you get on with this, i got some free with my whey and seeing as ill be cutting soon thought why not.

But as asked has anyone on here used lean-r?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Obviously I have, my Mrs has when she won BNBF Miss Britain and loads of people we help get ready for shows use it. It is as close to a natural ECA stack as I could produce at the time with synephrine being substituted for ephedrine then we added HCA, tyrosine, ginger and cayenne pepper.

BNBF chairman Vicky McCann and BNBF British champ Glenn Danbury both used it in prep for shows too and they're sponsored by other companies, Glen did a big post on the BNBF site about it saying it was a good product and was safe for a tested athlete to use.

I have heard it works very well if you take 3 or 4 Lean-R and 25-30mg of ephedrine but that is only what I've been told, I wouldn't condone it obviously because ephedrine is banned but it has been said.........


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Was just curious as i have never tried anything similar before.

How long is the offer going to continue btw with free Lean R with B & R etc..


----------

